# Mách bạn nét đặc trưng riêng của bộ ấm chén hồng sa bát tràng



## gomsubaokhanh (10/9/21)

Nếu Trung Quốc có ấm trà tử sa, Việt Nam ta cũng có bộ ấm chén hồng sa danh tiếng. Ấm chén hồng sa có nguồn gốc từ Bát Tràng. Chúng mộc mạc, dung dị, chứa đầy tinh thần và truyền thống của dân tộc Việt.

Ấm chén hồng sa là gì? Đặc trưng của ấm hồng sa

Chén trà là đầu câu chuyện, chén trà ngon mời khách tới chơi, chén trà thơm thắm tình bằng hữu, chén trà tĩnh tại khơi gợi tâm hồn, khiến ta mở lòng mình hơn. Rồi từ đó, dần dần, thưởng trà đã trở thành một thói quen không thể thiếu trong đời sống tinh thần của người Việt.

Trà đạo Việt Nam mang một phong cách rất Việt. Nó không quá nghi thức lễ nghĩa phức tạp như Nhật Bản hay Trung Quốc, nghệ thuật thưởng trà Việt luôn hàm chứa nét mộc mạc, gần gũi như chính nếp sống dân dã của chúng ta từ bao đời nay.




Lấy cảm hứng từ suối nguồn văn hóa và nếp sống ấy, những người nghệ nhân Bát Tràng đã sáng tạo ra những bộ ấm chén hồng sa. Một sản phẩm trà cụ mang đậm dấu ấn của nền văn minh sông Hồng kỳ diệu.

Ấm chén Hồng sa là sự kết hợp hoàn hảo giữa đất sét quý cùng phù sa sông Hồng màu mỡ. Qua hàng trăm lần nghiên cứu - chế tác - thất bại - nghiên cứu rồi lại chế tác thử nghiệm, cuối cùng ấm chén hồng sa đã ra đời mang theo bao nỗi niềm tâm tư và văn hóa của người nghệ nhân gốm Bát Tràng.

Điểm chung của những bộ ấm chén hồng sa đó chính là vẻ nhã nhặn, mộc mạc như chính cốt lõi của văn hóa trà đạo Việt, cũng như nếp sống của dân tộc ta.

Những nắm đất đỏ thô nguyên khi thành hình dù biến đổi về hình dáng ra sao nhưng vẫn giữ được ánh nâu đỏ đặc trưng của đất cội sông Hồng trầm mặc. Dù đơn giản nhưng vẫn rất riêng, không hề lu mờ trước bất cứ sự hào nhoáng nào.

Cùng những ý nghĩa nghệ thuật và vẻ đẹp chân phương của mình, ấm chén hồng sa đã nằm trọn trong danh sách trà cụ ưa thích của những người hiểu và yêu trà đạo.
>>> Xem thêm: Điều chưa ai biết về bộ ấm chén hồng sa Bát Tràng


----------

